# Is it safe ? Should I go ?



## Doc X (May 7, 2010)

Hi Everybody.

I was offered to take on an expat assignment in South Africa.
The job looks fine and I was happy to get the offer. 
So, I started to search for info on this country I don't really know much about. 
I travelled and lived mostly throughout Europe. And that's it !

It didn't take too long to get back to earth. Initially dreaming about sunny beaches I am astonished to read for hours now on various websites how dangerous the place is !!! 

Money is not everything to me, I am married, in my mid thirties, planning to have
a child.
I see there is a lot of expertise around here.
I trust you could advise.
SAFE ENOUGH TO GO ? 

Many thanks for taking your time !
All the best !
Doc


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Yes, its safe enough to go.... Its an interesting place and if you follow sound advice you "should" be OK.
BUT
*I* would not do it with young children (not a problem for you yet)


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

where's the location?
and yes, without kids.


----------



## mman (Nov 15, 2009)

You should give us the exact location and then we can better advise you.


----------



## Doc X (May 7, 2010)

mman said:


> You should give us the exact location and then we can better advise you.


The location is Johannesburg.
Thx


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

You will get lots of trauma experience.
Charlotte Mxenge, Helen Joseph, Bara, Edenvale, Thembisa gen.


----------



## Doc X (May 7, 2010)

Daxk said:


> You will get lots of trauma experience.
> Charlotte Mxenge, Helen Joseph, Bara, Edenvale, Thembisa gen.


Could you detail a bit please ?
Maybe it worth mentioning that we are very independent spirits, like walking free in nature, dislike big cities and crowds. 
Even in UK we have chosen to live in a village, close to a city but still with plenty of green and fresh air. And quiet definetely quiet.

Is this all going to change dramatically if we move ?


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

If you are going to Johannesburg, the Hospitals I mentioned are the Govt Hospitals.
They have a steady stream of overseas A&E doctors who come for the experience.

They will treat more gunshot and sharp edged trauma in those Hospitals than they probably would in Afghanistan.
Every Weekend

There area number of hiking clubs where you would be able to hike in large groups in safety.
taking a walk through your local forest or veldt alone as a sundowner should get you into a plane home soon.

if you want to see wild life, go to a game reserve, anything else outside has mostly been eaten already, apart from the guinnea fowl at Midrand, they are too full of worms for anyone too eat.
So, short answer, South African life is totally unlike your UK life iro security and activities.


----------



## Doc X (May 7, 2010)

Daxk said:


> If you are going to Johannesburg, the Hospitals I mentioned are the Govt Hospitals.
> They have a steady stream of overseas A&E doctors who come for the experience.
> 
> They will treat more gunshot and sharp edged trauma in those Hospitals than they probably would in Afghanistan.
> ...


Well, seems more like a beautifully painted prison. And I assume this prison must be expensive too. Electric fences = high bills. My views on SA were totally different before this weekend. I was in the army to complete my mandatory service. It was fun. Nevertheless, I am not considering buying weapons to protect myself or my wife. And with God's help child. It is NOT normal to be vigilant at all times. The stress levels are high. Otherwise seems to be the only annoying issue in SA.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

"Otherwise seems to be the only annoying issue in SA."
hell no, there's lots more but thats Africa


----------



## Fahernate (May 20, 2010)

I'm in south Afirca since one months and I will stay here for two other months , and I can tell you that it's change from europe, it doesn't mean that it's wost it's only another way to exist


----------



## dirussell (May 20, 2010)

Hi there. Check out my blog for my ideas about safety in South Africa. I am a Canadian who has been living in Cape Town for 4 months. I LOVE Cape Town, but hated Jo'burg. Just my personal view, but it is very confining if you are an outdoorsy kind of person. But life is what you make it, right?!


----------



## Suki (Jan 23, 2008)

Doc X said:


> Could you detail a bit please ?
> Maybe it worth mentioning that we are very independent spirits, like walking free in nature, dislike big cities and crowds.
> Even in UK we have chosen to live in a village, close to a city but still with plenty of green and fresh air. And quiet definetely quiet.
> 
> Is this all going to change dramatically if we move ?


Yes most definitely. The entire Johannesburg area is a far cry from village life in the UK. Very spread out with a huge network of roads. Cars and exhaust fumes everywere. You wont find a lot of fresh air and nature unless you move pretty far out. I think it is very important that you go there and scout it out first before making any commitments. In what area is the business situated?


----------



## vegasboy (Apr 28, 2010)

I was so moved by by this post that I decided to copy and paste it to a few other threads. You be the judge:

"Dear Imalin

I do business in Santon and have friends that live there, so I can give you some advice, I travel these areas weekly. 
Sandton is a very nice area but extremely expensive, most probably the most expensive area in the whole of Johannesburg/Pretoria. It is a very high class rich area, similar in USA as let’s say Manhattan, you will get in Centurion and Pretoria the same for30% less easy, Do not underestimate Pretoria, there is private estates that is 10 times much nicer to live than Sandton. Reason is that Pretoria gives you everything a city does but with a much more relaxed atmosphere, schools are tops, shops and standard of living. If I know what you are looking at spending on accommodation I can give more advice.
If you are going to work in Pretoria I would live in Pretoria, the travelling between the two cities in business hours is mad, it will take you anything from1.5*2.5 hours one way. Traffic in Pretoria is not nearly as bad, where in Pretoria will you be working, Pretoria is a big city, but easy to get about.
Imalin please be worried about safety, rule number one, I have been in the states a couple of times and one cannot compare the crime to South Africa, The way crime is applied in South Africa is quite different. You have crime in the posh and normal suburb that you don’t find in your normal suburbs, in USA. I am not a doom profit, but live realistic.
I live in a normal to upper suburb which is quite popular and rated a nice area to live, not security village. I have 6-8 feet metal-fence and wall, my security gate of 6 meter was broken from its electric motor with a metal bar and pull open with a LDV, my from door was kicked out of its frame out of the wall. Bricks and all. In the last 5 years I have been armed robbed twice, three motor cars stolen, burglaries a couple of times, neighbour robed one , cars 1, burglary 5 times, my other neighbour 3 houses down has been armed rob 3 times and burgled 12 times, and this area is very nice to live in.
In my family and friends group I will give a quick stat to crime.
My mother was shot dead in her house 8/05/2000 at 2 pm on a Monday, since 1994, I was armed robbed 3 times, burglary 11 times, cars stolen 5, business broken in 3 times. mother in-law cars stolen 2, robbed twice, brother armed hijacked & car stolen 1, sister in-law, armed hijacked & car stolen 2, her son had to take his clothes of in front of her and say good bye, he was put in execution style, gun was pulled and by grace of GOD did not go off, they have been robbed 5 times, my sister attempted high jacking and shot at 1, burglary 3 times. My friends own 4 Spar, food outlet, armed robbed with AK47 9 times, 3 workers and a friend shot and killed to date, 5 times burgled and 2 armed robberies, I have lost 3 friend that has been murdered, my best friend a farmer his wife, and mother was gang raped by 3 of their workers and 4 of their mates, his mother was stabbed 21 times and left to die, his wife was taken to a shabin (drinking area), for more to have their fun, and left her the next morning naked in a dirt road, they were jailed for only 2.5 year and got pardoned by Mbeki because the jails was full, I can carry on....
So yes please be aware where you live and choose good. My advice is first to come and have a look at where you work and what area it is in, you will love Pretoria it is a very friendly city. 

All that said this is still a wonderful country, but my hopes and moral is so low, as so many South Africans, I am doing my best to move to the USA, but hell it is not easy with you immigration.
You are welcome to phone me any time in SA I can show you around I have a couple of foreign friends from overseas that work in SA it would be my pleasure
I can send you my private email address to correspond"


----------

